# hello



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi! I've just registered...I wasn't sure whether I should post this on the "Young Adults" or "Teenagers" hehe...I'm 18 and was diagnosed about 2 months ago...IBS is the absolute bain of my life and I was so glad to find this forum and see that there are so many people out there like me!! I'm still really stressed about the whole thing... I had a food sensitivity test done after I was diagnosed and found I had a wheat intolerance, however not eating wheat has not solved any problems unfortunately.







Does anyone know any herbal remedies I could try? I have some tablets from the Doctor but don't like taking them all the time...


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Ziggy!It's great that you've found us here!Personally, this site has been more helpful than any doctor i have been to with my IBS.As for medication, what have you been given? I know the usual here in the UK is good old lactulose liquid, and anti-spasm tablets like Colofac or Buscopan. I've found none of them helpful, but that's not to say you wont.A lot is dependant on your specific symptoms, and as i'm sure you're aware, IBS is a very individual syndrome.What are your main symptoms? I only ask as it varies a lot from person to person, so if you want to say how you 'suffer' others might be able to help you out more







YOu say you've been diagnosed with wheat intolerance, but haven't found cutting it out has helped things. I'd suggest having a look at www.eatingforibs.com - it's helped me a lot ( got rid of the D attacks i was getting...ugh). It's a website dedicated to educating us gut-rotters about how to eat safely, although yu'll probably have to say goodbye to junk food! *hehe* There's also a brilliant recipe book so we can still have nice food without dying in agony







As far as herbal stuff goes, I've found peppermint tea and capsules are a huge help in easing spasms and wind *yum* Ginger also helps.A lot of us here also have tried hypnotherapy (if you scroll through past topics you'll find loads of info) as a way to relax and re-educate our overly sensitive brains and tummies.Anyway, i don't wanna bombard you with info, so I'll bog off for now *that was lame*Ask as much as you want!Take care x


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks for the replies (and email Onnassis). I have Colofac tablets but don't really use them. I have varying D+C problems so its hard to know what to do..as in which one to tackle without causing more problems...if you know what I mean!! (eugh).


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Snap. I have alternating D and C although i think the C is brought on more often than not by me taking medicines to stop the D.It sucks.The biggest help with the D and subsequent C has definitely been sorting out my diet, so i'd say give it a go







I'm not cured but i'm coping better.x


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

HiI also have alternating C and D. I found the colofac made me more C than D, and moved to spasmonal, which I found a bit better, but everyone is different.Probiotics also helped me a little is trying to get the balance right.Sarah


----------



## radar079 (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi all! I am new to this message board. I was wondering if you all get the bloating, you know the kind where you look 9 months pregnant. I have clothes that range 4 sizes and during my last attack I was not able to fit into the largest of them. As a young person I find this really hard to cope with. I just want to have regular bowels. Does anyone is anybodys family have this? My aunt does and I was wondering if it could be heriditary.Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hiya,Yeah i get really really bad bloating, the hospital even made me do a pregnancy test, dont think they quite believed that i wasn't!!!!! I was tummy was so big, but the rest of me so little!It can vary sometimes I'm just 'normal' at my worst i look very pregnant. I even bought pregnancy clothes at one point as my normal clothes were hurting so much.I dont really know how to make the bloating go away, apart from eating healthy and avoiding certain foods and stress. Just thought I'd let you know that your not alone!!LoveSarah


----------

